# Navi routing problems



## Lee Michael (Aug 5, 2015)

I just drove our 2015 SL from St.Louis MO to Miami and back. The Navi routed us to NOT use the Florida Turnpike both times even though I had settings to allow toll roads. The Navi insisted on using I-95 instead of I-75 Florida Turnpike.
This would have resulted in a much longer trip had I used this route.
Update should not have been the reason because these highways are decades old. 
So I used phone google maps for the trip and it not only gave the right route it also has live traffic which helped in Atlanta.
I now look at the map screen in the Murano as a waste of money. To be honest the only reason we got the Navi was because to get leather you have to buy the Navi.
Also the Connect system is so buggy I never even attempt to use it.
Nissan wants $179 for an update navi program but Google Maps constantly updates their maps for free.


----------



## MuraDim (Jan 20, 2016)

I only briefly used the Navi on my car so far(2015) and it routed correctly, in local traffic. I live in FL and know the roads. I prefer I-95 to the Turnpike with all the tolls when I drive to South FL, so no biggie for me, but I see your concern.

Very few concerns about this car so far..


----------



## Bogie (Feb 4, 2016)

I've used the Nav system on my car quite a few times, it's pretty basic, not great on actual routing in my area but is very convenient. With Sirius XM the map indicates where roads are slow, (red arrown lines versus green) on freeways. But that's all it can do. 

I mostly use the WAZE app on my iphone. It is much better, is always up to date, tells me when and where there are backups and automatically routes me around them, alerts me to stopped cars on the side of the road or other hazards. Too bad Nissan couldn't have the Waze app instead of the expensive nav system or better yet, have the Q Connect work to use the app from my phone.


----------

